# Trek 7.2fx or Ridgeback Velocity



## irhut (8 Feb 2009)

Hello all,
I am going to buy a bike on the cycle scheme and will be using it to cycle to work - about a 20 minute cycle. I have decided that I want a hybrid and have narrowed it down to two models that have been recommended to me buy two different shops. I have tried both out and like them equally. So any advice on which one to go for would be highly appreciated.
1st bike - Ridgeback Rapide Velocity - Ridgeback
2nd Bike - Trek 7.2 fx - Trek
At the moment I am inclined to go for the Trek simply because there are far more reviews and they all seem positive.
Any help anyone can give would be much appreciated.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2009)

I've got a velocity for my commuting bike it does the job perfectly all year round its almost bombproof on my short commute (3-5miles, oneway). Its coped well with the 5,250 miles its done and the occaisional longer rides (like today when my good bike was in the shop). Touch wood the conti contact tyres have only had 1 p'ture in that time and that should have been avoided  (half a glass bottle in the middle of the path). Is fast in bursts and handles good in traffic.

Although it'll do the job perfectly I'm drawn to the trek too mainly because its higher list price so it should be better spec'd. I'm no expert but the thing that catches my eye the trek has a more modern aheadset stem whereas the velocity has got the quill type.


----------



## irhut (8 Feb 2009)

HLaB said:


> I'm no expert but the thing that catches my eye the trek has a more modern aheadset stem whereas the velocity has got the quill type.



Thanks for your response. You are far more of an expert than me because I have no idea what any of that means!

I am not sure why, but I do slightly prefer the Trek, though the velocity has been recommended by two different bike shops. 


Ian


----------



## Radius (8 Feb 2009)

Also depends on whether you ever plan to make it more 'roadie' or not. I found I made by Ridgeback very quickly into a more 'road' type position, and am planning more things to make it even more so, but it's got an 'Aheadset' type headset + stem. The Velocity has a more traditional stem, whilst the Trek also has an Aheadset, so perhaps that's worth thinking about with changing bars and / or flipping the stem (first thing I did on my Ridgeback)


----------



## irhut (8 Feb 2009)

Thanks for your response, but I am afraid I don't really understand all the technical stuff. I wll do some reserach to try and find out more. Not sure what you mean by Aheadset stem!

Ian


----------



## Radius (8 Feb 2009)

Sorry, should've thought, hopefully on your travels you'll find out, but if not then do ask!


----------



## irhut (8 Feb 2009)

No worries, a quick bit of research and I sort of understand now! 
I am also considering the 7.3 fx now - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/73-fx-2008-hybrid-bike-ec001501

Ian


----------



## Radius (8 Feb 2009)

Oh and you know what, I just realised I repeated what HLaB had already said!!!!!! Duh. Sorry


----------



## irhut (8 Feb 2009)

OK, due to getting my calculations wrong I am now prepared to raise my budget. I am now willing to pay anywhere up the £550. I am going to loo at the Trek 7.5 fx, but does anyone have any other suggestions?

Ian


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2009)

That's good get the best you can afford; perhaps another to consider in that price range is the Spesh Sirrus Elite (a sporty hybrid) but what ever you choose in that price range you won't get a lemon. Test ride them and see what you prefer :-)


----------



## b1bass (11 Feb 2009)

_I found myself looking at the same two bikes last year- I went with the Ridgeback as I felt it offered better quality for my money. I also found the gearing to be a little different - the Trek seemed to be harder work to cycle (couldn't settle on any gear at any speed) and the gear changing mechanism was in an awkward place if your wearing gloves or have mansize hands. I found the handle bars and the seat were too close together for comfort on the 20inch frame (although im 6ft 2") , I went to Evans to look at the trek and found the reps knew less about the bike than I did (not a happy camper). 
The ridgeback on the other hand suited me very well- Ive done a few 100km rides during warmer dryer days and found it comfortable light yet strong and trouble free. The rep in my local Ridgeback dealer was a proper __enthusiast __who knew alot about most makes and had done some diehard long cycle trips - he gave me unbiased advice and answered all my questions. 
I reccommend you test ride till your 100% settled on what suites you.
_


----------

